# Nibco FF bib repair parts



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody know were i can get the parts for this ?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim at Parts unlimited could probably help you.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

What parts are you looking for ?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> What parts are you looking for ?


 Got no idea ,, lady can't really explain it  . going in blind .

If possible i'll be replacing that thing !!!

thx


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This might help. 1800# on ther too


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Not much to them.
Seat washer, Stem, packing washer, and a handle.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

If it were me...

It's time for a new faucet..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> If it were me...
> 
> It's time for a new faucet..


 Yep ,, I AGREE ! :yes:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

With the cost of a new one vs the time and effort to repair one its very rare that repairing an outside faucet is the better option. At least where I'm from its not worth it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It all maters how it was installed. If it is screwed into a drops ear 90' no prob. But if its strapped or a one with a front door like a commercial Bibb. Repair is the way to go. These day guys are so fast to replace any thing but shower valves. But one reason is crap is so cheaply made the days it's not worth repairing. But a nibco mite be


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

if it were a commercial with a door i would repair it. if its just a house with a basement or a crawl i replace it. usually the bibb is split from leaving the hose on during freezing weather anyways.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The only time i mess with frost proof hose bibbs is when a damn yankee wants the installed


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Cal said:


> Anybody know were i can get the parts for this ?


Ferguson has parts for Mansfield frost free. I would just replace it though its a pain in the butt to repair them. Usually the vaccum breaker breaks and leaks all over the place. Just put in a Legend 1/4 turn frost free they last longer ceramic disc instead of washer.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> The only time i mess with frost proof hose bibbs is when a damn yankee wants the installed


I live in Yankee land and I hate frost free bibs too. People are too lazy to shut off and drain a regular bib in the fall. There too lazy to UN screw the hose from the frost free and drain it & they still freeze and burst anyway. More $ for me every spring....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i really like the legend. i have had issues with them but its not often.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Does you pm work ??


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

TX sent you a test PM said it went through.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's working now. Idk. What was rong m


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks All !! I know what i'm doing ,, just wondered if anybody knew were to get these specific parts .


----------

